
Show HN: Slack Foosball Bot - nickhould
http://www.papio.chat/?ref=hacker_news
======
samuelhalle
Here is the little story of Papio.

For a while now, we have adopted a playful atmosphere in the office and are
playing foosball...intensively. We could never find a board large enough to
keep the scores (yeah, we play that much). The struggle was real every time we
had to erase it.

Excel sheets were just too painful to fill up, we needed something to enhance
our games while tracking them. Now Papio is monitoring the game live with the
mobile interface, keeping the scores, updating every player’s stats, giving
away bananawards and others banananalysis.

What started as a side project, became our obsession. Papio grew stronger,
smarter and funnier every week until he became the most appreciated teammate
at the office.

Right now, Papio is only tracking foosball game. The demand will guide its
evolution, so please tell us how it could be best adapted to your work&play
culture!

~~~
minimaxir
A note: trying to apply strategies from the How-to-Game-Product-Hunt handbook
will not work on Hacker News. On HN, content should speak for itself.

~~~
samuelhalle
You're right. Probably got too excited to be posted on HN.

